# shawty lo VS. TI whos better



## thugtillidie (Aug 18, 2008)

ti all da way


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

T.I. dat aint even a ? shawty got some good puchlines but dats it.
Yea he real n put T.I. out there but T.I. got him on rappin point blank period.


----------



## thugtillidie (Aug 18, 2008)

lol shawty got lik 3 good songs an they all sound the same an he says pretty much tha same damn thing over an over an over


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

I like dat Dunn Dunn tho.
Even he said it himself he cant beat t.i. just wanted pple to know he lying


----------



## Chettybear (Aug 18, 2008)

They both suck. figure out what a real head is


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

u think T.I. suck bra?
do u listen to rap?


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you fuckin serious. Shawty Lo is not even a fucking rapper hes the inbred child of other peoples style. plus his career is dead hes no longer hot. and if you think hes commin back with a hot single next year your a fucking idiot. And dog there beef was fake that was an attempt by him to sell records. And if I see any more dumbass threads like this I going to go insane. this isn't a shitty rap forum you can say what ever you want so why waste your time asking a question with a more obvious answer than the fact that 9/11 was fake. 


ps ti sucks because he has no vocab and all his albums sound the same


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

no vocab i thought ti actually had a vocab.
At least he can speak a complete sentence unlike otha rappers.

Damn bra calm da fuck down u dont like it y post?

LO album been out n it was wack like only 5 ite tracks.
Y is there a music forum if we cant talk rap bra. T.I. wont even said on da cd

*how u gon say da shit was fake he was all ova Atlanta askin bout this shit. 
Askin about u seen t.i. newhere in zone 1.
U aint from da A how u gonn a say u kno its fake bra?
Lo said it wont beef he was fuckin wit him cause t.i. he said t.i. aint from da bank. 

If u gon speak on somethin come right dont come wit sum bs.
*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

cant change ya opinion n aint tryin to but if u hate T.I. so much.
y u listen to all 5 of his albums not countin paper trail?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

shawty lo is the worst rapper ive ever heard i think
i only liked the one song cause of the remix
t.i. would work his ass


----------



## thugtillidie (Aug 19, 2008)

i posted the forum to see other peoples opinnion on dem dont like it den dont reply


----------



## reno420 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL isn't t.i the man that tryed buying macs from a fucking a cop.MAN GET YOUR OWN LINKS


----------



## thugtillidie (Aug 19, 2008)

lol i think his bodygaurd was doin it for him an it was a 9mm silencer an granges lol i think atleast im pretty sure it was tho


----------



## thugtillidie (Aug 19, 2008)

but he is in trouble cuhz the bodygaurd was doin it for him


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

bodyguard was a snitch.


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 19, 2008)

Tip!!!!!!!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

bodygaurd snitched him out
then they searched his property and found an ass load of stolen guns and silencers and shit


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

but couldnt do shit about it cause warrant was fucked.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

he still goin to jail
but just not for as long
i think it ended up at 5 yrs
thats still a grip 
but seeing as he was facing 30
im pretty sure hes happy


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

he only got a year bra


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

he go away in march


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> he only got a year bra


not what i heard when he did the thing on BET
the dude who was interviewing him said:
"So you got 5 years so that means we will see you again in like 3 ya know good behavior?"
and ti responded
"i dont know if you gonna see me out early on some good behavior hahaha"

i found it funny


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> not what i heard when he did the thing on BET
> the dude who was interviewing him said:
> "So you got 5 years so that means we will see you again in like 3 ya know good behavior?"
> and ti responded
> ...


here it is:
Rapper T.I.: &#39;Paranoia&#39; fueled gun conviction

damn bet need to get they shit straight everybody was talkin about this when it happened.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

t.i. was on the show sittin right in front of the dude is the thing im trippin on haha


----------



## Chettybear (Aug 25, 2008)

A rapper isn't good if he rhymes the word 'shit' with 'shit'. no creativity. Does he produce his own beats? want to hear some real flow, bounce over to def jux and get some real hip hop into your system. lyrics about shit that actually matters rather than getting drunk and fucking bitches. screw that shit its not real. and as for looking to the guy who can put out the new single, who cares what is popular it matters what you actually like


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chettybear said:


> A rapper isn't good if he rhymes the word 'shit' with 'shit'. no creativity. Does he produce his own beats? want to hear some real flow, bounce over to def jux and get some real hip hop into your system. lyrics about shit that actually matters rather than getting drunk and fucking bitches. screw that shit its not real. and as for looking to the guy who can put out the new single, who cares what is popular it matters what you actually like


getting drunk and fucking bitches is what me and my crew does though
thats why we listen to that kind of music
ur reality is not my reality
that is the thing here
u cant tell any1 about what is real and what isnt
cause what is real to u might not be real to them


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> getting drunk and fucking bitches is what me and my crew does though
> thats why we listen to that kind of music
> ur reality is not my reality
> that is the thing here
> ...


exactly, how somebody gon tell another person that pple dont truly do that shit that in in the music.
Summed it up nice n short dro.


----------



## Chettybear (Sep 1, 2008)

Alright, thats chill. all im sayin is that there is better flow out there and once you find it and realize how ill it is you wont want to listen to anything else


----------

